# Brandungsangeln in Kolberg / Polen ??



## möwe14 (15. September 2015)

Moin zusammen,
ich fahre Mitte Oktober nach Kolberg in Polen. Wollte gerne wissen ob man in Kolberg direkt Brandungsangeln machen kann oder ob man dafür weit fahren muss. Bin nur kurz da, möchte aber trotzdem versuchen ein paar Scheiben oder den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu verhaften. Kenne mich in der Gegend garnicht aus#c. Kann man da Watti`s oder Ringler vor Ort kaufen? Wäre schön wenn jemand von dort Erfahrungen hat und mir einige Infos gibt. 
Also  bis dann.

Werde meine Erfahrungen von dort anschließend gerne bekanntgeben,wenn gewünscht.
Es grüßt die Möwe14
Andreas


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. September 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Kolberg / Polen ??*

Ist schon paar Jahre her das ich da war. Hatte aber meine Brandungsruten dabei. Hab auch ganz gut gefangen vom Strand aus und Aale liefen damals auch gut. Die konnte man auch direkt bei Privatleuten Vorort räuchern lassen für ein paar Flaschen Bier. Wir waren in so einem Kur-Hotel in Kolberg, aber wie gesagt schon lange her (mehr als 10 Jahre). Dafür haben die für mich den Fisch bis zur Abreise eingefroren. Hatte damals aus Mangel an Wattwürmern Tauwürmer mitgenommen, ging aber auch gut. In den Angelläden gab es damals keine Wattwürmer.

War auch in Swinemünde, da ging es ganz gut vom Leuchtturm aus auf Platte, Barsch und Zander. 


LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## möwe14 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Kolberg / Polen ??*

Hallo Brandungsteufel,
hast du direkt am Strand von Kolberg (Promenade, Seebrücke) geangelt oder weiter entfernt? Würmer bekommt man dort #6, habe ich bereits herausgefunden. 
Gruß Möwe14


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. September 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Kolberg / Polen ??*

Ich konnte direkt über einen Pfad vom Hotel zum Strand, war abgelegen und nicht an der Promenade. War auch echt nicht voll zu der Zeit. War mein erstes angeln an der Ostsee, und auch direkt erfolgreich. War nur damals verwundert wo die Gezeiten bleiben die ich von der Nordsee gewohnt war  und auch das nach vorne oder hinten umstellen der Ruten ist entfallen 

LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## möwe14 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Kolberg / Polen ??*

Hallo Brandungsteufel,
Danke für deine Antwort. Werde es dann mal versuchen...Irgendwas wird schon laufen. 
Dir immer ein "Petri Heil"
Gruß Möwe 14


----------



## wobbi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Kolberg / Polen ??*

Hallo möwe 14, ich habe zu dir PN geschickt |wavey:


----------

